# Convert Range to table data Google sheet



## ACCA369 (Feb 3, 2021)

In Excel sheet we use Control + T , to convert range into table data

Similarly, how to convert range to table data in Google sheet


----------



## Fluff (Feb 3, 2021)

Sheets does not have tables in the same way that Xl does.


----------



## ACCA369 (Feb 3, 2021)

Fluff said:


> Sheets does not have tables in the same way that Xl does.


Noted, thanks


----------



## Fluff (Feb 3, 2021)

You're welcome & thanks for the feedback.


----------

